# Small boat set-ups



## Badmudhound (Apr 5, 2015)

Debating on whether or not I should try to set up my 12' flat bottom for trolling/jigging inside some harbors. Buying a bigger boat is out of the question do to my newborn son, he was so worth it . Anyone have set-up pics? Thanks.

Sent from my XT1080 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## murdermittenkid (Dec 27, 2009)

@Far Beyond Driven fishes out of a small v bottom he can probably answer any questions you have but I would think a 12ft flatbottom would be pushing it


----------



## jpmarko (Feb 26, 2010)

I would be afraid to go onto Lake Michigan in a 12 ft flatbottom boat. I believe FBD has a 14 footer, which I think is a V-bottom. Of course, he appears to be very experienced and picky about days he goes out. I wouldn't go out on a 12 ft boat though. Not worth it in my opinion. One small wave could flip you.


----------



## fisheater (Nov 14, 2010)

jpmarko said:


> I would be afraid to go onto Lake Michigan in a 12 ft flatbottom boat. I believe FBD has a 14 footer, which I think is a V-bottom. Of course, he appears to be very experienced and picky about days he goes out. I wouldn't go out on a 12 ft boat though. Not worth it in my opinion. One small wave could flip you.


I agree, and I fish in a solo canoe! However, the are opportunities in the drowned river mouth lakes. Manistee Lake, Pere Marquette Lake, and although reports have not been as good for a couple years Muskegon Lake. That is not a complete list.
Rod holders and some deep diving plugs will work. You could add Torpedo Divers with J-plugs if you want. If your timing is right, and you can put a little time in to learn where, you'll get into Kings. 
Good luck
I posted a photo of my rig. Rod holders and a flag. They say the kings are bigger this year.


----------



## Smallmouth Chaser (May 17, 2009)

I fish out of a 14 V and pick my days carefully. Your life is worth much more than a salmon or more likely Laker fillet.

I would not try it in a flat bottom on Lake Michigan. I think that you might be alright in one of the lakes mentioned above or on a waveless day when the fish were right on the piers but I wouldn't chance going a couple miles out.


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

Badmudhound said:


> I should try to set up my 12' flat bottom for trolling/jigging inside some harbors


Pretty sure hes not talking about going a couple miles out or even venturing into the big lake.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

A pair of solid rod holders and some deep thundersticks / 1/2 ounce hot and tots in fire tiger, silver blue, and glow will let you know if there's any (kings, browns, walleye, pike, musky, small mouth, and the ever present sheepshead ) around. Set one to run about 1/3 of the depth, and the other 2/3 of the depth. If a pattern starts move the one to match the other.

I run a 14', don't really pick my days - I was out Saturday after a lot of much bigger boats packed up and ran, but we were on fish and they weren't doing as well - yes, being on fish will keep me out there longer than I should some times. But my 14' also has a 72" beam, 20" transom, and a commercial thickness hull that will break 2" ice. I know as when the boat stopped, we got out and walked on the ice. And while I've slowed down a lot lately I still am somewhere between 5000 to 6000 hours on the water, most of it running my own boat - was taking them out before I had my driver's license. I say I'm gaining experience. My wife says I keep pushing it.

This was taken on a day we probably shouldn't have been out, since it was Christmas break and the water was 37. 2/2 with a steelhead and a nice pike of all things.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Overkill for what you're looking to do, but this allows me to run lots of boards, boards and riggers, boards / diver / rigger. With a tiller I can set all the rods in front of me, so I can see them, and leave the stern open for netting. Board is tied into the middle seat support and bolted through the oar lock.


----------



## michigandrake (May 17, 2012)

Badmudhound said:


> Debating on whether or not I should try to set up my 12' flat bottom for trolling/jigging inside some harbors. Buying a bigger boat is out of the question do to my newborn son, he was so worth it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can do it. I have seen more than a few guys fishing small boats in and around the pier heads for browns, steelhead, salmon and walleye. FBD's setup in picture #8 is textbook for a big lake small boat ..... everything forward and keep the stern clear. We always bolted everything to the oar locks as well. Don't forget the net holder to get it out of your way.


----------



## syonker (May 7, 2004)

FBD provided tips on my StarCraft SW14LW set up (Tiller autopilot not in pics)


----------



## Rough Draft (Aug 15, 2018)

Wow! that is a serious small boat set-up....I like it.


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

Thats So Awesome!! I like it too!!


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Insane, but cool!

Must live close to the shore for picking days! Me, I would never time it right


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Oh no, I've fished on that boat where I was grasping each side as we bucked through the waves. Usually stuffed the live well pretty full too as SYonker had the early bite program down.


----------



## Jones (Mar 5, 2010)

Far Beyond Driven said:


> A pair of solid rod holders and some deep thundersticks / 1/2 ounce hot and tots in fire tiger, silver blue, and glow will let you know if there's any (kings, browns, walleye, pike, musky, small mouth, and the ever present sheepshead ) around. Set one to run about 1/3 of the depth, and the other 2/3 of the depth. If a pattern starts move the one to match the other.
> 
> I run a 14', don't really pick my days - I was out Saturday after a lot of much bigger boats packed up and ran, but we were on fish and they weren't doing as well - yes, being on fish will keep me out there longer than I should some times. But my 14' also has a 72" beam, 20" transom, and a commercial thickness hull that will break 2" ice. I know as when the boat stopped, we got out and walked on the ice. And while I've slowed down a lot lately I still am somewhere between 5000 to 6000 hours on the water, most of it running my own boat - was taking them out before I had my driver's license. I say I'm gaining experience. My wife says I keep pushing it.
> 
> ...


You sir, have some brass cajones. Especially when the water is that cold. Is that video on youtube?

I also fish a 14' out on LM quite often. Boat isn't as wide. 10-15 knot winds on the NOAA nearshore forecast is my cutoff point. It's not that you can't fish when it's a bit choppy with the 14', it's just that if you happen on some motor trouble, the odds are a lot different when compared to a bigger boat. At least that's how it feels.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

It helps when your usual crew member races sailboats professionally and is like the voodoo weather guy on reading the clouds and waves. He has had a boat sink out from under him and also been knocked down before, so I was pretty surprised when he green lighted heading out that day.

I file float plans, have contacts on stand by, drop my wife a text at any change of plans and the moment we are in the channel, and then on the trailer. Have a drift anchor prepped and in the bow compartment ready to deploy. To be honest, I trust that boat 100%. Last time I felt unsafe on the lake was in a 36' Tiara where the transom came up to my knees and I could have flipped out with no effort, and the so called captain was clueless how to run in the through.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

One of the best days I had fishing was 9-22 many years ago trolling the harbor. It was blowing 20 out of the north but the channel was calm and packed with kings. We had four boards out and all went, just my oldest daughter and I. What a mess. Finally ended up with just two flat lines out the back pulling thundersticks. 20n became 30 be gusting to 40 and the channel slowly turned into a cauldron. We would turn around a liitle less farther down each pass. Boat and gear and us ended up full of sand blowing in from the state park, but we limited out. 

Launch I use was totally unguarded from that wind and was a night mare. Didn't think that through.

Ended up half an hour late my my middle daughter's birthday party looking like flood victims and smelling like a fish market. Wife not amused.


I recall another totally brutal day on spring break where I posted a report and then had someone here post a forecast they dug up for that day and told me there was no way I fished. Even posted in my report we went up wind until it was too much then surfed back in. Oh well, that person got banned and I'm still posting. My daughter found a dead surf scooter at the launch and threw it in the Jeep to take home without me knowing. As soon as the Jeep warmed up it smelled well I can't explain it, but I had the Windows down.


----------



## Jones (Mar 5, 2010)

I guess your username checks out then


----------



## West_MI_Fisherman (May 12, 2017)

I'll try and find some better pictures. That was out of Muskegon we are out probably 4-5 miles you just got a watch the days and stay with people. But I can definitely say I will never go out that far again, it took 45 minutes wide open to get back in. if any storm popped up I would've been screwed but you live and learn.


----------



## Badmudhound (Apr 5, 2015)

Far Beyond Driven said:


> View attachment 326935
> 
> 
> Overkill for what you're looking to do, but this allows me to run lots of boards, boards and riggers, boards / diver / rigger. With a tiller I can set all the rods in front of me, so I can see them, and leave the stern open for netting. Board is tied into the middle seat support and bolted through the oar lock.


What brand boat and size motor are you running? what should I be keeping an eye out for once I get the money to start my small boat hunt. Don't think I will be taking the flat bottom out. Thanks for the replys

Sent from my XT1080 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------

